# Jmsim93's Journal



## jmsim93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Well, with the birthing phase of "Operation Goat" almost complete, I figured it was time to start my journal page.  So if anyone is interested...here we go:


1.    What state/province/country are you in and what is your climate like?

*East TexasLong Summers and Wet Winters (very little Spring & Fall)*

2.    How many people are in your family? Marital status?

*5  Happily married 18 yrs to an incredible man and 3 wonderful sons!*

3.    How would you define your farm?

*A work in progressstarted with chickens, then ducks, lost the chickens, added goats, wanting chickens againrabbits are next!*

4.    What would you do with your spare time if you had any resources you needed?

*International missions*

5.    Have you ever built a house, barn , or other types of building? Do you want to?

*Yes!  I built the goat shelter and the chicken coop.  Had a blast doing it.  My husband was SOOO impressed!  All he did to help was hold the beams while I poured in the concrete.*

6.    Can you weld? Steel, aluminum, MiG, TiG, stick, Oxy-Acet?

*Nope*

7.    Who or what inspired you to be a farmer/rancher, hobby farmer?

*The economy!  People need to know how to grow and produce their own food BEFORE a crisis happensdont depend on the Government to take care of us WHEN the economy collapses.* 

8     Is it a hobby or an occupation?

*Hobby*

9.    In what areas are you knowledgeable and in what areas would you like to learn more?

* I know just enough to be dangerous in MANY fieldsan expert of NOTHING!  Thats why I like this site.*

10.  In what types of farming will you never choose to do?

*Ive learned to NEVER sayI will never many times you will eat your words; but I have no desire to have pigs or cows.*

11.   Are you interested in providing more of your own food supply?

*Absolutely!*

12.   Where do you end up when you sink into yourself, away from the outside world?

*Curled up with a book, a bath and a hot cup of tea*

13.   Can you drive a farm tractor or a semi?

*Never tried but I bet I could.*

14.   Do you make crafts or useful items? Would you want to teach others how to do these?

* I can crochet and sew.  I can also build with my husbands tools.  I have taught others to as well.*

15.   Can you legally have all forms of livestock where you are at? Do you have any? What kinds?

*Yes.  We have no regulation for livestock.*

16.   Can you operate a lathe? Metal, wood?

*Nowish I could*

17.   Do you like to garden? If so, what do you enjoy growing?

*  Yes, tomatoes are my favorite garden vegetable to grow.  I also like potatoes.*

18.   Do you fish? Bait or explosives?

*Yes, our family enjoys fishing on our 1 acre pond.  We only have bass and goggle-eye in it, though.  (we use bait)*

19.   How much space/land do you have or rent? City farm? Country?

* We have 13 wooded acres and we live parallel to my in-laws 22 acre pasture we can also use.*

20.   Are you a Novice, Technician, degreed?

* Novice*

21.   What is your farm specialty? Or what one would you like to learn?

*I want to learn everything!!!!*

22.   If you could create a degree and curriculum, what would you major in and what classes would you take?

*History and Geography*

23.   Do you do wood work? framing, finish, cabinet?

*No, but my husband builds handcrafted guitarsdoes that count?*

24.   Are you interested in herbal animal medicine?

* Sureif and when herbs are effective, why would you use synthetic chemicals?*

25.   If you could live any place you chose, where would it be?

*Montana, Colorado, North Carolina???  Someplace with mountains*

26.    Do you use a wood stove for heating or cooking?

*No, but we have talked about getting one.*

28.    Are your family or friends also interested in animals?

*Not reallythey think Im a little weird!  While most of my girlfriends asked for Macy and Nordstrom giftcards, I asked for Jeffers!!!*

29.    Do you like to cook? Are you interested in whole foods and natural foods? raw milk? farm fresh eggs?

*I LOVE to cook and am very good at it.  I am very excited about raw milk and am getting closer to achieving that goal!  (My new doe is due Jan. 22nd)*

30.   What was your best animal experience? Worst?

*The first day I got my doethe plan was coming together!*

31.    Do you forage or hunt for part of your food needs?

*Not really.  I grew up eating deer meat my whole life and developed an aversion to it!  My husband isnt a hunter so we just havent gone that route yet.*

32.    What skills do you have that help you be more a self sufficient farm?

*Determination, hard work, and realistic expectations*

33.    Do you process your own meat? Can or preserve?

*I can process meatI have never canned but have several in my family who can teach me.*

34.   Do you use alternative energy sources on your farm? Would you like to?

*No.  We have considered going solar but it would require cutting a lot of trees to get enough sunlightnot sure I have to heart to do it.*

35    What is on your to do list?

*Prepare the soil for a garden next year (we normally do that up at the in-laws) Start buying my cheese-making and soap-making supplies, build a chicken run for the coop, get more chickens and ducks, and get ready for rabbits.*

36.   Have you ever lived completely off what you produce? Would you like to?

*No, but it would be nice.  We would certainly be healthier*

37.   In what do you trust?

*Jesus Christ.*

38.  Do you make and fix things yourself to save money?

       Y*es, I am quite handy.  ;-)*

39.  Has the experience with animals changed your attitude or habits?

*I think it has made me appreciate the cycle of life better.  Even when I eat packaged meat and foods, there is a sense of sacrifice by an animal.*


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 5, 2012)

Another mommy who has 3 boys!  How old are your boys? Glad you finally decided to start journaling. Looking forward to reading about your adventures!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 5, 2012)

Noah is 12, Joshua is 9 and Isaac is 6!


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 5, 2012)

They are handsome boys too! My 3 boys are 5, 3 and 1, and I need to get a new picture of them together!  My oldest starts school in August, I am looking forward to it because I will only have 2 home most of the day then, but I am dreading it too.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 6, 2012)

Well, I am off today (I only work 2 days a week) so I will be able to spend alot of time with the goats.  My new Mini Lamancha, Tingle, is a lot more vocal than my Nigerians but she seems to be adjusting fine.  I am keeping her in a separate shelter at night for a couple of days because Mary Jane, my herd queen, went ballistic on her when she tried to come into the shelter the first night.  Tonight I am going to go in with them and check things out for awhile.  My plan is for her to be fully integrated before the weekend is over.  I really hope Tingle adjusts to the "loving dynamic" we have here and gets more affectionate with time.  I am not used to an aloof goat.  My other two does crawl up in my lap and fight for my attention.  If the weather cooperates today I will take some new photos of everyone today and introduce them properly on my journal page to kick it off right...everyone loves pics!


----------



## Ms. Research (Jan 7, 2012)

Enjoyed catching up on your journal.

Lovely boys you have there.

Also congratulations on the new Lamancha Doe, Tingle.  What an impressive girl you have there.  I saw the pics you posted on the Photo Submission Thread.  

Hoping all goes well with the introductions this weekend.  

K


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 8, 2012)

Well, I decided to not do the integration this weekend.  I just didn't like the "feel" in the air...I figured it would be better to be safe than sorry.  Mondays are my mucking day, when I clean the shelters and buckets.  I will get to spend a lot of time with them and watch the interaction for longer periods of time.  Mary Jane and Sweetpea are a little confused by the whole situation because the are very loving and affectionate.  I don't think they understand why I'm spending so much time with the "new girl"!  I'm really trying to win her over but she isn't very trusting.  It is going to take a while for her to come around I think.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 8, 2012)

Very handsome boys.  I cannot imagine having 1, much less 3.

I thought 1 female child was rough...


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 8, 2012)

Roll farms said:
			
		

> Very handsome boys.  I cannot imagine having 1, much less 3.
> 
> I thought 1 female child was rough...


LOL!  Well, from what I hear, the early years are the hardest with boys.  You just have to try to keep them alive!!!  Growing up in a family of all girls, (my poor dad)  I am happy to avoid as much of THAT drama as possible!!!  ;-)  We'll see!


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 14, 2012)

Well today I was getting my birthing kit ready.  I am very disturbed because some items that I bought I cannot find.  I will not be able to buy them and have them shipped before she delivers so I better find them.  They have to be around here somewhere!  I also gave Tingle a birthing haircut and cleaned out her kidding stall.  I cannot believe she did so well for me while I shaved her.  My husband helped hold her but she was fairly calm.  I am so excited that I get to do all of this all over again with my sweet Mary Jane (she's my favorite).  Maybe I'll be an ol' pro before I get to her 

Here are some before and after pics of the "birthing cut"

Before...






After...






****What is do ya'll think about her udder???  Being a newbie, I am not sure how to judge.  The breeder said that she had excellent milking lines and I am wondering if this is good for a FF???


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 18, 2012)

Today I am cleaning both of the shelters and really disinfecting the kidding stall.  I am even putting new dirt down just for kicks!  (I buy bagged top soil every now and then and put a fresh 2 to 3 inches down)  Tingle seems to be progressing nicely and I am really trying hard not to get too crazy about checking her all of the time.  She isn't due until Sunday so I know it might be the middle of next week before she kids????  Sweetpea is in RAGING heat and driving me nuts with her screaming!  She has never been this vocal before but as the only non-preggo doe I have, I think she is screaming..."I NEED ATTENTION TOO!!!!"  LOL  I was looking at her today and realized she is too fat! At least I think she is??? I will post a picture and see what you guys think.   I don't know how it happened?  I just looked at her and "saw" it.  I need to cut back with her.  But since both of the other does are preggo, she kinda gets the extra ration as well.

I have out-of-state company on Monday and this morning my parents called and they are coming Tuesday for a couple of days.  I'm sure this is when Tingle will decide to kid.  It is probably for the best because I will not be able to go out there every hour to check on her.  I am getting a baby monitor out there so I can at least hear her.


----------



## Roll farms (Jan 18, 2012)

I love FF udders, they're just so CUTE.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 18, 2012)

WOW!  Today was a crazy day.  I am so glad I got the kidding stall cleaned out and everything ready to go for Tingle.  I also cleaned up around the yard and enjoyed the beautiful day.  I started getting ready after lunch because I had a meeting at my kids' school (which I'm the chairman of the committee that was meeting!).  I had planned to go early and had the van packed up and ready to go.  As I drove past the goat pen I saw Tingle at the very back with a little white kid wobbling beside her!!!!!  I couldn't believe it.  I slammed on the brakes and went in hoping I hadn't missed everything, but there in the leaves was a little red doe getting cleaned off.  One white buckling and a red doe!  I was so shocked I didn't know what to do at first.  I got my husband and told him to go pick up the boys from school and I called and cancelled my meeting!  (priorities and all!)   I dipped their navels and made sure they were nursing.  Tingle did absolutely wonderful.  She was so attentive.  She got pretty upset when I moved her and the babies to the kidding stall but I wanted them to have some privacy and a smaller space to bond.  It is taking everything I have not to stay out there and cuddle!

Well, a new phase has begun!  I know it may sound cheesy to a lot of you seasoned goaters...but this is a dream that is actually starting to take shape.  About 2 years ago we decided to try to become more self-sufficient.  I wanted milk, and cheese and soap.  It has taken a long time to get to this point...the researching, the planning, the saving, the building, the buying, the nurturing, the hoping...has led to today!  I feel very fulfilled!  Now I have to wait a little longer before I begin the milking but it is closer than ever!!!  I'M SO EXCITED


----------



## daisychick (Jan 18, 2012)

Tingles babies are really cute.  Looking forward to reading your journal.


----------



## jodief100 (Jan 19, 2012)

Tingle's babies are adorable.  They look like they are smiling.

None of this sounds silly to us. We all were there once.  Baby goats are always exciting, whether they are your first or five thousandth. Good luck on your dreams, the next few stages will be a lot of work, but worth it.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 19, 2012)

Congrats, baby goats are fun.  Its good they are born adorable as some can be a challenge.  Hope everything goes well.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 20, 2012)

Today the kids are 2 days old.  I let Tingle and the babies outside because it was so beautiful and I figured it was time to introduce them to the world a little bit.  They absolutely loved it.  Momma did good, too.  I am amazed what a good mother she is.  She is very attentive.  The kids already are very used to us and come snuggle in our laps and climb all over our legs.  I am still trying to come up with names.  I tend to take awhile with those things.  We spent about 30 minutes outside and then I took them all back...they CRASHED!  The little brown/red doe went straight for the hay and cuddled up for a nap.  I took lots of good pictures...hope you all enjoy!


peek-a-boo!






WHAT is that, mom????






I never really liked blue-eyed goats before but now it is starting to grow on me!






The doe was more cautious as they explored the first time...she was "inching" up on everything.






Time for a snack!










Time for a snuggle!





Now it's time for brother to join in!






Everybody is getting tired so time to head back!









The happy Momma!







If you would like to see all of the pictures in the album...here is the link:  http://www.facebook.com/media/set/?set=a.10150261081224937.385528.523944936&type=1&l=ab8a2cbe33

The most recent pictures are at the end of the album.


----------



## 77Herford (Jan 20, 2012)

Great now your getting me to like La Mancha's.  They look so sweet and little.


----------



## TTs Chicks (Jan 21, 2012)

Great pics - your goats are adorable


----------



## marlowmanor (Jan 21, 2012)

Are the babies mini lamanchas? I am totally falling for that little boy!   Are both babies blue eyed?


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 21, 2012)

marlowmanor said:
			
		

> Are the babies mini lamanchas? I am totally falling for that little boy!   Are both babies blue eyed?


Sometimes the doe looks like she has blue eyes but I don't think she does.  They are a very, very light brown, I think.  If the light hits them just right they seem blue???  Yes, they are mini-lamanchas.  I just got her 2 weeks ago.


----------



## jmsim93 (Jan 26, 2012)

Hmmm...well there's nothing like a huge storm to show you where your weaknesses are in a shelter!  We had a huge storm drop lots of wind and rain on us ALL day yesterday and my shelters are a mess!!!  I'm seriously going to have to redo the roofs on both shelters.  Under normal conditions they are fine...but I guess they aren't up to "monsoon" conditions.  Worse yet, my husband opened up the kidding stall during a lull so that Tingle could get out and stretch her legs if she wanted to (good intentions).  Our other two goats won't get a drop of rain on them; when it starts raining they hightail it to the shelter.  When I drove up to the house after work, Tingle was out in the rain and cold munching on vines!!!  She was soaked to the skin!!!  I couldn't believe it.  (there was hay and grain in her shelter and the two kids were cuddled up asleep)  I hope she doesn't get sick.


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 20, 2012)

I haven't updated my journal in quite awhile.  Tax time has me busy since I am a bookkeeper!  It doesn't help that it has been raining or cloudy for over 2 weeks and it is a soggy nasty mess around here.  I tend to not spend as much time with the girls when it is so nasty out.  They are wondering what is going on with me! LOL  It was sunny yesterday and partly cloudy today, so I was able to clean out the shelters and get the kidding stall ready for Mary Jane.  Today was the official work day and I got alot done.  Everyone had a weigh in, Mary Jane and Sweet Pea got their hooves trimmed, the 3 week old babies started their cocci prevention and Tingle got dosed with Probios (finding dog logs from her).  Normally farm work is therapeutic for me but today I was a little overwhelmed.  Mary Jane is due in 5 days and I am dealing with this disbudding issue with Tingle's babies (some of you might have seen the post) and I have so much to do.  I wanted to be able to enjoy the kidding process this time around but as usual, life sometimes throws you lemons and you have to figure out how to make lemonade.  *sigh*  (I sound whiney...I'm sorry)


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 27, 2012)

I was out and about today with the goats since Mary Jane is overdue and I am checking on her every hour.  I took some pictures here and there and thought I would share...






Mary Jane is being quite uncooperative with delivering on time!






Mary Jane is still the boss!  Even when 2 days overdue... Poor Sweetpea!






Mary Jane showing off her FF udder...can't wait until she comes into milk.
Hopefully by time she has a few more kiddings we can do something with them!










Sadie and Caesar are almost 6 weeks old!  He will be separated this week to keep him
from doing something he shouldn't!  










Tingle is eating as usual!


----------



## jmsim93 (Feb 27, 2012)

With the impending kidding by Mary Jane, my herd will grow to 7 if she has twins.  I really need to assess whether or not to keep any of these babies.  Tingle is eating me out of house and home and Mary Jane will be lactating soon and will do the same.  I also have Sweetpea, whom my affections have waned, and she is the biggest pig of all.  About 10 days ago I bought a 3x3x8 alfalfa/clover/grass mix and the goats wouldn't touch it!  I tried to starve them out but after 3 days of them eating nothing but dried leaves and twigs I gave in so that Mary Jane would have energy for her upcoming delivery and Tingle's milk production wouldn't go down.  Now I will end up using it as bedding!  I can't continue to spend $15 a bale on the alfalfa that they love so much.  So the question is...who to keep?????


----------



## autumnprairie (Feb 27, 2012)




----------



## jmsim93 (Mar 18, 2012)

Things have been busy around here ever since Tingle and Mary Jane kidded.  It is going to be hard to see the little ones go but the purpose of me getting goats was for milk...not to build a herd.  I can see how easily it happens.  I started with two in April of last year; now I have seven!  Ha Ha...potato chips and all!!!  I am selling Tingle, her two babies and the two babies from Mary Jane.  That will put me back to two again.  I am really in love with the little nigerian buckling.  I don't know much about conformation and all that stuff, but he is just built like a rock and is beautiful to boot.  I really wish I had a place for a buck because he would be a great herd sire.  Of course then I would have to get new does and then I'm just building up numbers again.  Decisions...decisions...  LOL


----------



## autumnprairie (Mar 19, 2012)

what cuties


----------



## jmsim93 (Mar 19, 2012)

Thanks!


----------



## jmsim93 (Aug 26, 2012)

Thought I would give an update since it has been so long since I have posted.  I finally sold 4 of my goats and only have Caesar, my 7 month old mini lamancha buckling left to get rid of.  I will be back down to my original two does.  One is in milk and the other is pregnant.    It was hard to part with the first kids that hit the ground here on our little farm, but that was the original plan!  Here is a final farewell to those who left the farm...  ;-D





Goodbye Sadie...





Goodbye Tingle...





Goodbye Lizzie...





Goodbye Crusoe





and though he's not gone yet...goodbye Caesar


----------



## jodief100 (Aug 27, 2012)

They are all beautiful, good looking kids.  It is hard to let them go.


----------

